
How to Set Up Your Python Project for Success -with Tests, CI, Coveralls Andmore - jeffhale
https://towardsdatascience.com/10-steps-to-set-up-your-python-project-for-success-14ff88b5d13?source=friends_link&sk=df8634c99b3e5c6d9fa96b51aba1a4cd
======
expopinions
You can find lot of information about different libraries and stuffs , i would
focus on slightly underrated area (not just for python but for any other
language you need to master this skill to become successful programmer )

One of the most important skills you need to acquire to be a successful
programmer is the ability to debug your programs. Debugging might be the most
under-appreciated, and under-taught, skill in introductory computer science.As
programmers we spend 99% of our time trying to get our program to work. We
struggle, we stress, we spend hours deep in frustration trying to get our
program to execute correctly. Perhaps the most important lesson in debugging
is that it is largely avoidable – if you work carefully.

Start Small , Start with something really small. Maybe just two lines and then
make sure that runs ok. Hitting the run button is quick and easy, and gives
you immediate feedback about whether what you have just done is ok or not.
Another immediate benefit of having something small working is that you have
something to turn in. Turning in a small, incomplete program, is almost always
better than nothing. Keep it working Once you have a small part of your
program working the next step is to figure out something small to add to it.
If you keep adding small pieces of the program one at a time, it is much
easier to figure out what went wrong, as it is most likely that the problem is
going to be in the new code you have just added. Less new code means its
easier to figure out where the problem is. This notion of Get something
working and keep it working is a mantra that you can repeat throughout your
career as a programmer. It’s a great way to avoid the frustrations mentioned
above.

Debugging a program is a different way of thinking than writing a program. The
process of debugging is much more like being a detective. Here are a few rules
to get you thinking about debugging.

Everyone is a suspect (Except Python)! It’s common for beginner programmers to
blame Python, but that should be your last resort.

Find clues. This is the biggest job of the detective and right now there are
two important kinds of clues for you to understand

Error Messages Print Statements Make sure you take the time to understand
error messages. They can help you a lot.

print statements are your friends. Use them to help you uncover what is really
happening in your code.

Work backward from the error. Many times an error message is caused by
something that has happened before it in the program. Always remember that
python evaluates a program top to bottom.

~~~
jeffhale
Agree it would be a good topic for an article! Someone asked me recently what
topic they should write about and I suggested debugging would be a great one.

